
Create QR codes in Excel - ambanmba
http://blog.ambor.com/2013/03/create-qr-codes-in-excel-or-any.html
======
nayuki
The way that the author uses pure Excel formulas (no VBA or macros) to compute
a QR Code from scratch is similar to how I used pure Excel to compute ciphers:

* AES cipher internals in Excel: [https://www.nayuki.io/page/aes-cipher-internals-in-excel](https://www.nayuki.io/page/aes-cipher-internals-in-excel)

* DES cipher internals in Excel: [https://www.nayuki.io/page/des-cipher-internals-in-excel](https://www.nayuki.io/page/des-cipher-internals-in-excel)

~~~
vegetablepotpie
That's really cool. I've been wanting to delve into the inner workings of
ciphers for some time and I think this will make it easier.

~~~
nayuki
Thanks! I have another piece of work that shows the internal computations. I
implemented hashes and cipher in short Python code. You can insert debugging
prints easily to show the intermediate values.
[https://www.nayuki.io/page/cryptographic-primitives-in-
plain...](https://www.nayuki.io/page/cryptographic-primitives-in-plain-python)

------
userbinator
(Pure) Excel is a form of dataflow programming --- the sequencing is implicit,
but the flow of values is explicit. For algorithms that don't have arbitrary
input-dependent looping, it is relatively easy to implement.

------
kerng
Excel - the handy old school swiss army knife for data processing and
visualization. Its pretty interesting what some folks can pull of with it.

------
kebman
What's up with all the Excel hacks these days?

